# [Wet Thumb Forum]-The ideal CO2 system setup is...?



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

Any recommendations on a CO2 setup for a 55gallon with 3wpg lighting. I am looking for specific info on good equipment, but I don't want to unnecessarily spend money. Thanks.


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

Any recommendations on a CO2 setup for a 55gallon with 3wpg lighting. I am looking for specific info on good equipment, but I don't want to unnecessarily spend money. Thanks.


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 27, 2003)

Tim,

I can only speak from my own experiences....I purchased a system from a vendor that had the Regulator, bubble counter, aquamedic 1000 reactor, Milwaukee SMS122 pH controller everything but the tank for $220.00.

Got the tank at supply store in town new..aluminum...65 bucks. You can do better on ebay though I think.

PM me and Ill give you more details if you like.

Mike









100Gallon/Rena Filstar XP3/Icecap660 with 4x4' Ge Aquarays/Flourite Gravel mix/Malaysian driftwood


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

My setup for my 100g is very similar to Guttboy's. I was looking for minimal hassle and so far I'm very pleased, but I've only been set up for a few weeks. I even bought two CO2 tanks so I don't have to hurry to get the empty filled.


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

I am so envious of the price you guys pay in the States for equipment. To buy a complete CO2 pressurised kit here in Australia you need to fork out around $1500.00, thats with bubble counter, reactor, ph controller, tank, pump regulator and solenoid.

Aquarium equipment here costs a lot of money!

Rumple

90 gallon, Dupla CO2 injection, Dupla undergravel heater, 240 watts of light and 2 x Eheim pro2 canisters


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Take a look at my web site for info on my co2 setup and sources for tanks, regulators and all kinds of needle/metering valves.

bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Regulator $50 at home brew store.
Tank $70 (20 lb tank) EBay
Needle valves, 2 ea, manifold, check valves, tubing, $30
Reactors DIY $10.

Total cost for a two tank CO2 setup $160. And I could add more tanks to it with just the purchase of needle valves.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Rumpled, why would it cost you $1500? Do you have acess to Tunze in Aussie?


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

I am curious also at the high cost. Couldn't you buy from the US? Even with shipping it wouldn't cost that much!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is what it runs in my store:

regulator, solenoid, needlevalve and bubblecounter, $99

SMS122 ph controller and probe $105

Power reactor with pump and tubing $49.95

You do not have to have a controller and you dont have to use the solenoid with your light either. So for $150 you can get a complete system with everything but the C02 tank itself, (which you would be much better off buying local, I would never buy a C02 tank mail order or on EBAY) I am surprised Rex would waste his money. I can buy a 20 pound tank filled with gas local for $70.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Robert,

I called around town when I got mine and everyone was quoting me $100 for a 20 lb tank. So I went ahead and got one on EBay. Then I learned the fire extinguisher shop trick. I could have picked one up there for around $20.









And there is a draw back to the way I did mine. Unless you are willing to do some driving and know where to go to get all the "little parts" you will drive yourself nuts.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by Rex Grigg:
> Robert,
> 
> Then I learned the fire extinguisher shop trick. I could have picked one up there for around $20.
> ...


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Normally the cheapest place to buy a CO2 tank is a shop that services fire extinguishers. They have a large variety of sizes available and will almost always have the cheapest prices.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------

